# Mala señal al conectar mp3 al equipo de sonido



## aoitocastilla (Ago 27, 2009)

Soy nuevo en el foro, asi que antes de comentaros mi problema quisiera enviar un saludo a todos

Ahora bien, mi problema es que soy feriante, y en mi equipo de sonido tengo un dvd en el pongo cd`s, dvd`s de musica. Hace poco adquirí un mp3 de 8gb para no tener el "coñazo" de tantos disco por medio, pero mi sorpresa fue que se escucha fatal, lo tengo conectado a traves de mini-jack 3.5mm (auricular) y RCA (mesa de mezclas). Creeis que se puede conectar en la placa del dvd para amplifica la señal a 5.1 y sacarla por el RCA del propio dvd. Es un dvd de marca kingup y he estado mirando a ver si encontraba algun diagrama por el que me pudiera orientar para conectar y demas, pero nada de nada, he desmontado la placa y he observado que es universal para todos los dvd.

Espero que me pudieseis ayudar, gracias de antemano

PD: Si la solucion es comprar un dvd con usb por favor no contestar no quiero comprar más trastos


----------



## algp (Ago 27, 2009)

Regulando el volumen del mp3 deberia ser posible lograr mejor sonido.

Prueba a poner el control de volumen del mp3 casi al minimo.

Supongo que no estas usando una entrada de microfono en la mesa de mezclas.... ( no suelen ser RCA claro... )

De lo contrario podrias intentar ponerle un potenciometro a la salida para regular mejor el volumen.


----------



## aoitocastilla (Ago 27, 2009)

algp dijo:


> Regulando el volumen del mp3 deberia ser posible lograr mejor sonido.
> 
> Prueba a poner el control de volumen del mp3 casi al minimo.
> 
> ...




Hola,

Gracias por tu ayuda..

Crees que colocandole un jack 3,5mm macho-jack 6,3mm macho se podria conseguir??
Es lo mismo que estoy haciendo pero con entrada a mesa por RCA no??

De la opcion que te pongo arriba del Dvd no me dices nada??

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## algp (Ago 27, 2009)

Pienso que con el cable que estas usando ( mini plug a RCA ) y con volumen bajo en el mp3 deberia funcionar bien. Lo del dvd es mas complicado y no creo que sea necesario.

Intentalo primero y nos cuentas como te fue...


----------



## aoitocastilla (Ago 28, 2009)

algp dijo:


> Pienso que con el cable que estas usando ( mini plug a RCA ) y con volumen bajo en el mp3 deberia funcionar bien. Lo del dvd es mas complicado y no creo que sea necesario.
> 
> Intentalo primero y nos cuentas como te fue...




El problema es que sin darle a todo volumen del mp3 (Creative mosaic) y amplificando la señal con potenciometro de ganancia de la mesa y ecualizando la señal y se oye con muy mala calidad como si estuviese dentro de una lata, o muy lejos, me entiendes??

Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## algp (Ago 28, 2009)

Si otras cosas ( como el DVD que usabas antes ) sonaban bien, pienso que tal vez haya algun problema en el cable de minijack a RCA que estas usando.

Verifica con multimetro ( o visualmente ) que todos los puntos estan correctos y no hay puntos haciendo corto donde no deben ( si se trata de un cable hecho ).
Si el cable es de los "sellados", prueba a comprar otro.

En esta pagina ( tenia flojera de dibujar uno yo ) puedes ver un diagrama de como deberia ser el cable. Inicialmente pense que tendrias distorsion, por eso recomendé verificar el volumen. Ahora con la descripcion que me indicas me parece como si la conexion de tierra en el miniplug estuviese fallando.


----------



## aoitocastilla (Sep 1, 2009)

algp dijo:


> Si otras cosas ( como el DVD que usabas antes ) sonaban bien, pienso que tal vez haya algun problema en el cable de minijack a RCA que estas usando.
> 
> Verifica con multimetro ( o visualmente ) que todos los puntos estan correctos y no hay puntos haciendo corto donde no deben ( si se trata de un cable hecho ).
> Si el cable es de los "sellados", prueba a comprar otro.
> ...




He conectado con otro cable y nada sigue igual


----------



## elmo2 (Sep 1, 2009)

a menos que tu mp3 tenga una conexion que diga "line out", no te va a funcionar igual que el dvd que usabas antes...

asi que el mp3 solo va a tener una conexion a audifonos, que estan hechas para alimentar una carga de 16 o 32 ohms que te complica las cosas...

mencionaste que lo estas conectando a una mesa de mezclas, es una mesa de DJ o una mesa de microfonos?

en una mesa de microfonos podria fallar debido a: 
- que estas tienen el "phantom power" y le estas metiendo voltaje a la salida de los audifonos del mp3...
- estas usando dos canales de microfono y uno tiene la la fase 180 grados de la otra...
- el cable no es estereo...

en una mesa de DJ deberia funcionar bien a menos que:
- el cable no sea estereo...
- el cable sea pirata y este mal fabricado...

tambien podria ser que el mp3 necesite ver una resistencia en su salida, esto no es nada comun en los mp3, solo lo he visto en los celulares motorokr E2, pero podria ser...

prueba conectando tu mp3 a unos parlantes de PC para ver si se oyen bien...

saludos...


----------



## aoitocastilla (Sep 2, 2009)

elmo2 dijo:


> a menos que tu mp3 tenga una conexion que diga "line out", no te va a funcionar igual que el dvd que usabas antes...
> 
> asi que el mp3 solo va a tener una conexion a audifonos, que estan hechas para alimentar una carga de 16 o 32 ohms que te complica las cosas...
> 
> ...




Hola,

La cosa que esto tambien me sucede cuando conecto el portatil a la mesa de mezclas, el cable es nuevo stereo. Esto lo resolví comprando una tarjeta de sonido externa 5.1 y se oye de maravilla igual de calidad que un cd.

Sabes si montando el conversor stereo a 5.1 que propone julkian conseguiriamos resolver el problema, esto puede costar mucho comprando las piezas???

Gracias por tu ayuda


----------

